# iTunes - Pepsi is a FARCE, a LIE, and a SHAME



## solrac (Feb 29, 2004)

Ok, fine... for the first week of February, I didn't mind. Perhaps some stores were slow to get Pepsis in with the iTunes game.

By the second week of February, I was dissappointed.

Now February is over. The contest / game if half-way over. And I have not seen ONE PEPSI AT ALL, with the iTunes game on it.

I live in Southern California, in LA County. Manhattan Beach to be exact. I have gone to the following places, throughout all of February:

- 14 7-11 stores
- 3 Ralphs supermarkets
- a bunch of random liquor stores
- Sav ON
- Vons
- 2 Albertsons

There are NO PEPSIS WITH ITUNES.

NONE.

All I find are Pepsis with some Lakers or Football game on them. I can't believe it if I'm the first person to complain about this. I did find slurpee cups at 7-11 with the iTunes game on them, and I have won 3 songs in iTunes so far. But I don't like slurpees. I like Pepsis, and I thought it would be cool to win free songs since I drink Pepsi anyway.

Why am I so angry?
- I don't get to drink Pepsi and win free songs
- I wasted a LOT of time going around looking for Pepsis
- I was really expecting this, especially considering the numbers: a multimillion dollar superbowl ad, 100 million songs, etc. etc.

Well, whatever. If someone lives around here and knows where some Pepsis are, please email me at solrac@enola.net


----------



## Griffkay (Feb 29, 2004)

there are plenty here in northern NJ


----------



## soulseek (Feb 29, 2004)

dude. relax... 
the money u spent on goin to all the stores would have bought u at least 5-10 songs from iTMS 

if u just wanna haave the bottle a collectible item.. then wait a few days. you will find one eventually !


----------



## adambyte (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm in Orange County, just southish of LA, and we, too, have the damn Laker game going on. it's pretty dang sucky. SUCK SUCK SUCKY. WHere's my free iTunes?

I did buy a slurpee, and get a free song.... but I like Pepsi and Sierra Mist just fine.

GRRRRR


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 29, 2004)

Tell the store owners that you wanted to buy pepsis and that you don't buy anything as they don't have them .. sounds really bad luck. Either no one around theredrinks it (hard to believe) or everyone buys it..?


----------



## Vard (Feb 29, 2004)

My wifes coffee shop here in nowheresville, PA has a crate of them.  Yeah, I hacked a couple to see if the rumors were true...they are, but I haven't purchased any one way or the other, I just wanted to see if you could see, and you can.

Later,
Eddie


----------



## chevy (Feb 29, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Tell the store owners that you wanted to buy pepsis and that you don't buy anything as they don't have them .. sounds really bad luck. Either no one around theredrinks it (hard to believe) or everyone buys it..?



Probably some marketing people at Pepsi think that they will sell more Lakers bottles near to LA than iTMS bottles. Are they wrong ?


----------



## WinWord10 (Feb 29, 2004)

They're all over here in the NYC area. I haven't seen a pepsi without the contest label in awhile. Some stores are probably just slow to stock the new bottles.


----------



## speedfreak (Feb 29, 2004)

All over Virginia too and easily hacked!  My friend drinks Pepsi and wins almost every bottle.  Gives the songs to me to get for him and I make him (and me) cd's.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 29, 2004)

No shortage of them here in Colorado Springs..


----------



## DamnDJ (Feb 29, 2004)

I live in Atlanta for goodness sakes (Coca-Cola land) and I've had no problem finding Pepsi bottles with iTunes caps.  So far I've been 4 for 6 in getting a free song. 

You can't blame Pepsi or Apple for a "Farce" and/or a "lie".  Blame your local stores who aren't putting out the goods.


----------



## adambyte (Feb 29, 2004)

Isn't that weird, though? That we should be so slow to get them in a major megalopolis like the LA/OC area?


----------



## drunkmac (Feb 29, 2004)

Yes, I live in South NJ and theres billions. Have some on me


----------



## dtmdoc (Feb 29, 2004)

i have seen only in one 7-11 that can sell slurpees for the contest.

have yet to see a bottle for the contest


----------



## cybergoober (Feb 29, 2004)

Hmm. Sorry to hear that bro.

BTW- I'm 14 for 18.


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 29, 2004)

in northern california we just got them like a week ago so maybe you will see them soon?


----------



## chiphead (Feb 29, 2004)

Central PA here, I've redeemed about twenty so far. By the way if you tilt a 20oz bottle just right you can look up through the side plastic and see if you have a winner before you buy it. Just don't make it too obvious what you're doing.


----------



## potter__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I live in Toronto, Ontario and because of the copyright laws, (we can download music but it illigal to upload it) there is no access to music store! The huge campaign that pepsi is putting on is totally useless up here.

Have fun downloading


----------



## cybergoober (Mar 1, 2004)

potter__ said:
			
		

> Have fun downloading



Thanks! I will!


----------



## raynehem (Mar 1, 2004)

In Northern California, I've bought 22 bottles over the last 2 weeks and have won 12 iTunes songs.


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm in the San Diego area here and haven't seen _any_ bottles either, I have to go to 7-11 to find the cups. I never got a Slurpee though, I always get the fountain drinks with the cups for $1.09. I've won probably 12 songs so far with these cups.

I wish I could find those bottles too though, they don't seem to be anywhere.


----------



## thisbechuck (Mar 1, 2004)

As someone said before, stores have a certain amount of stock in bottles, once those bottles run out, they get a new shipement in. They probably have the new bottles in back, but their stock of old bottles hasn't run out yet, so they are keeping them from shelves.


----------



## adambyte (Mar 1, 2004)

Bastards.


----------



## lurk (Mar 1, 2004)

None at the local Cub foods here in the Twin Cities yet, just as a point of reference.


----------



## iMan (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm in San Francisco and I haven't seen any here or in Marin County. I have to say I haven't been looking hard for them more then when I see pepsi bottles I look for iTunes ones.
I can see how people get upset since it's long since they launched the promotion. I wouldn't mind getting some free downloads myself.

Viktor


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 2, 2004)

If i have to drink a nasty tasting pepsi to win 1 song, i will buy the song instead.


----------



## iMan (Mar 2, 2004)

Found one today, in Cala foods on california street, only diet pepsi. I don't like diet but i bought one just for the fun of it but I didn't win and the diet pepsi teasted like.. well not good.  bummer

Viktor


----------



## Griffkay (Mar 4, 2004)

g/re/p said:
			
		

> If i have to drink a nasty tasting pepsi to win 1 song, i will buy the song instead.



Yea i hate Pepsi too...... It just tastes like crap..... i just get the caps from my mom she is a pepsi drinker and she keeps them for me.... got 12 songs so far......


----------



## Shifting (Mar 4, 2004)

i just saw my first yellow caps the other day here in Denver...bought one, and it was a winner.


----------



## gerbick (Mar 4, 2004)

I just gave away 5 to people.  I have no use for them.


----------



## Golfer099 (Mar 8, 2004)

What ?  There are NO Pepsi iTunes caps in NYC.  If you mean Brooklyn Queens Northern NJ or the Bronx, then say that.  I mean Manhattan.  Where the hell are they?  It's almost the middle of March and I too want my free music.  Gristede's sure doesn't have then and my company's cafeteria definately doesn't.  Nor does Rite Aid.  Where are they?


----------



## Jamesrdorn (Mar 8, 2004)

I wished I liked pepsi... because every time i buy one, I think... Wow, a free 99cent song... it only cost me $1.09 plus tax...


----------



## Krevinek (Mar 9, 2004)

Well, we started getting the goods about 3 weeks into Feb south of Seattle, WA... finally started seeing Sierra Mist bottles today... and I hate Pepsi and prefer Sierra Mist.


----------



## knighthawk (Mar 9, 2004)

My wife just bought a Big Gulp from a 7-11 store in Long Beach, CA yesterday.  It has the iTunes promotion (but she didn't win).


----------



## Golfer099 (Mar 9, 2004)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.  I FINALLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY got a frickin soda and I won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm 1 for 1.  Except the fricking iTunes music store will let me listen to samples but not log in to reddeem my song - I'll wait till I go home to my mac.  Who buys their first iTunes song on a PC anyhow?


----------



## drustar (Mar 9, 2004)

I live in San Diego county. I deducted that it has a lot to do w/ the Lakers being in the same state (duh). Hence, we're bombarded w/ Lakers' crapola of contests and no iTunes give away bliss. I feel your pain and I too have looked everywhere. It also has to do w/ the strike that's going on (well, it's over now). Pepsis or goods in general are not being stocked/cycled as quick. Total bummer. Yay for iTMS.


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 9, 2004)

I wish they'd do it with Coca-cola. They make all my favorite sodas


----------



## macridah (Mar 10, 2004)

just bought some iTunes Pepsi bottles in San Jose ... finally.  I don't know when the bottles showed up, but it was recent.  

For all you cali southbay people, you could buy some at the safeway on montague or the safeway on el camino (near stanford).

BTW, i won 3 out of 6 .... beating the odds!!!!


----------



## fryke (Mar 10, 2004)

I hope you all are aware that now the tip is out to get to the winning-code without actually _buying_ a bottle, you may happen to buy a winner-bottle that doesn't win, because the code has already been claimed... ;-)


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 10, 2004)

Awww, cheaters.

Pick one from the back of the shelf


----------



## tk4two1 (Mar 10, 2004)

I live in Des Moines, IA and we had iTunes Pepsi since the end of Jan.  It might be due to the fact that we have a major Pepsi bottling disrto here in town. I had good luck with the first 7 I bought winning 6 out of 7 but I've bought about 3 since then and all been losers.  The stores around here will yell at you if they see you looking through the bottle to see if it is a winner but sometimes you can sneak a peek and not get caught.  I don't see what the big deal is, I'm still going to buy a Pepsi even if I can't find a winner.  I mean really, I'm not just going to buy it for the song, I'm going to buy it because I'm thirsty and I want a Pepsi.


----------



## adambyte (Mar 10, 2004)

Orange County: It is now March 10th.... STILL inundated with Lakers' Pepsi, with no end in sight. Help.


----------



## Griffkay (Mar 11, 2004)

tk4two1 said:
			
		

> I'm not just going to buy it for the song, I'm going to buy it because I'm thirsty and I want a Pepsi.



Some of us will only buy it for the song.... I don't like pepsi at all. the only way i would buy a pepsi is because of this contest.


----------



## cybergoober (Mar 11, 2004)

Griffkay said:
			
		

> Some of us will only buy it for the song.... I don't like pepsi at all. the only way i would buy a pepsi is because of this contest.



If you don't like Pepsi, why pay (average here) $1.19-$1.29 for a *chance* .:_unless you cheat_:. of winning songs you can get directly from iTMS for $.99?


----------



## Arden (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't think you can actually see the code by looking through the bottle, just whether there is a code or not.  Hence, I doubt Fryke's warning should merit much attention.  People actually have to buy the bottles to get the codes because they're printed like a dot matrix.


----------



## cybergoober (Mar 12, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> I don't think you can actually see the code by looking through the bottle



Yes you can


----------



## Krevinek (Mar 12, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> I hope you all are aware that now the tip is out to get to the winning-code without actually _buying_ a bottle, you may happen to buy a winner-bottle that doesn't win, because the code has already been claimed... ;-)



The problem with this is the amount of time it would take to stare at the code, twist the bottle to make out the full code... and memorize or write it down. While it is possible, the amount of effort to do so is not worth it. I would rather pay the 99 cents (our local soda price) for a song and a free Sierra Mist than cheat like THAT.


----------



## solrac (Mar 22, 2004)

YESSS I FINALLY SAW THE YELLOW CAPS HERE IN LA RIGHT AFTER ST. PATTY'S DAY!!! OH JOYOUS DAY!!!

Ahem...

Anyway, I tried the 45 degree angle trick and I can EASILY see which ones are winners or losers. If you see the word "again", it's a loser. If you see the word "free" or "song", it's a winner! I picked up all the winners at the manhattan beach ralphs so don't bother going there! HAHAH!!

The worst cheat would be to just open the bottle, write down the code, and recap the bottle. That would SUCK.


----------

